# Opera in mainstream media



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

This morning I checked my newspaper to see if there are any stories in it about Shirley Verrett although I already knew what the answer would be......nothing. On the telly they won't mention it either, I'm sure. When Joan Sutherland died they did mention it on the news. They showed a photo and said she had died in a segment that couldn't have lasted more than ten seconds. In my newspaper they did mention it somewhere on page 24 or 32 or something like that, but the 'article' was so small that I wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't been specifically looking for it.

I never see any reviews in my newspaper concerning opera productions or (classical) concerts either. When a famous singer or musician visits the country it's completely ignored. It's a bit sad to know that artists that are superstars to you and me mean nothing to the world at large. Needless to say that it's a very different story when it comes to pop and rock music. I'm not a snob who's arguing that popular music should be ignored by mainstream media to the advantage of classical music. Considering the popularity of both genres that would be completely unrealistic anyway. But it's a sad state of affairs when Britney Spears spitting out a piece of chewing gum and a fan selling it on ebay makes for a bigger story than the dead of Joan Sutherland.

Am I living on Mars or is the situation the same where you guys live?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Our newspaper reviews the two opera productions we have a year, and classical concerts, but unless you were Pavarotti there would be no obit. But if an All Black picks his nose it's front page news.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> This morning I checked my newspaper to see if there are any stories in it about Shirley Verrett although I already knew what the answer would be......nothing. On the telly they won't mention it either, I'm sure. When Joan Sutherland died they did mention it on the news. They showed a photo and said she had died in a segment that couldn't have lasted more than ten seconds. In my newspaper they did mention it somewhere on page 24 or 32 or something like that, but the 'article' was so small that I wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't been specifically looking for it.
> 
> I never see any reviews in my newspaper concerning opera productions or (classical) concerts either. When a famous singer or musician visits the country it's completely ignored. It's a bit sad to know that artists that are superstars to you and me mean nothing to the world at large. Needless to say that it's a very different story when it comes to pop and rock music. I'm not a snob who's arguing that popular music should be ignored by mainstream media to the advantage of classical music. Considering the popularity of both genres that would be completely unrealistic anyway. But it's a sad state of affairs when Britney Spears spitting out a piece of chewing gum and a fan selling it on ebay makes for a bigger story than the dead of Joan Sutherland.
> 
> Am I living on Mars or is the situation the same where you guys live?


Well, let me tell you what *I* found in my newspaper this morning, in the comics section. It's the comic strip "Pearls before swines" (it turns out to be an appropriate name).

"-What are you watching?
-A bunch of fat Italians yelling at each other.
-It's called opera. See, I told you it wasn't 'Cops.'
-So that's why no one got maced."

:lol:

Now, for your specific questions:
Joan Sutherland's death was front page news (a small entry, referring to an internal page, but still front page, which surprised me) in my local newspaper.
They review the four yearly local opera productions with sufficient prominence (half of the front page of the Weekend section).
No mention of Shirley Verrett.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't remember if Joan Sutherland's death was mentioned on Norwegian news but overall I think opera is mentioned in newspapers quite often. I suppose since the new opera house was built the media/the country in general takes pride in the new building and consequently what fills it. There's a kind of campaign to make opera and ballet more accessible to the general public, since a lot of people think it's just en elitist thing for intellectual "posh people".

Of course the media tends to prefer Norwegian opera singers or whoever has a connection to the Norwegian opera house at that point. However opera singers can be seen in pretty much every kind of TV show. Here the other day I watched an up-and-coming opera singer (although he's releasing a pop album soon) on a game show where he guessed food items with his eyes covered...and a few weeks ago I watched a kind of "guess the song" game show where they usually have pop singers or actors... and this particular week 3 out of 4 of the contestants were opera singers. (see clip)One of them was even the guitarist in a rock band in the 90's before he started taking classical singing lessons. The bass-baritone in this clip is a fairly well known soloist at the opera house.






sorry about the rambling, but this is something I feel strongly about.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

karenpat said:


> sorry about the rambling, but this is something I feel strongly about.


What rambling?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Lately,the Metropolitan opea has been putting commericals advertising its productions on ABC,and that's a very good idea. Matbe it will encourage some people to try opera for the first time.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Here in The Netherlands, classical music and opera is featured in the news regularly.

The papers usually review concerts at the Concertgebouw, though the critics are characteristically negative and always find some criticism - even of near perfect performance. When a performer dies there are usually full-page obituaries, and there are regular interviews or features with prominent dutch musicians such as Louis Andriessen.

With the new cabinets recent destruction of the dutch musical establishment (theyve abolished the public and radio orchestras/choirs, which in turn provide about 25% of the concertgebouws revenue through programming) there have been vast specials on the meaning of art and music, including letters sent by world-famous musicians (haitink, abbado, muti)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Gee... how do they manage to criticize the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra? In my opinion it's the best orchestra in the world, and I envy you guys for being able to regularly attend its concerts. What a resonance!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

emiellucifuge said:


> With the new cabinets recent destruction of the dutch musical establishment (theyve abolished the public and radio orchestras/choirs, which in turn provide about 25% of the concertgebouws revenue through programming) there have been vast specials on the meaning of art and music, including letters sent by world-famous musicians (haitink, abbado, muti)


Unfortunately in moments of crisis when money is tight culture is always one of the things that suffer the most.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Gee... how do they manage to criticize the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra? In my opinion it's the best orchestra in the world, and I envy you guys for being able to regularly attend its concerts. What a resonance!


Well it could also be the conductor, for example, a recent performance of Mahler's 6th with Maazel. The reviewer noted rather sarcastically how they had appointed Maazel to conduct the 6th - a symphony the RCO has little history with. Due to his slow controlled tempo choices, the reviewer believed that the there was little in the way of a dramatic narrative and for this reason the hammer blows sounded without reason, and the point of the piece was lost.

Its a typical dutch thing never to be happy, even with the best.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Unfortunately in moments of crisis when money is tight culture is always one of the things that suffer the most.


Someone also wrote a rather amusing opinions piece, criticising Schoenbergs 'aversion' to ordinary people and the absolute pointlessness of his music. In the next week maybe 10 different letters were published by musicians and teachers attacking the writer and explaining Arnold's significance.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Well it could also be the conductor, for example, a recent performance of Mahler's 6th with Maazel. The reviewer noted rather sarcastically how they had appointed Maazel to conduct the 6th - a symphony the RCO has little history with. Due to his slow controlled tempo choices, the reviewer believed that the there was little in the way of a dramatic narrative and for this reason the hammer blows sounded without reason, and the point of the piece was lost.
> 
> Its a typical dutch thing never to be happy, even with the best.


Well, Maazel can ruin things. I was thinking of Mariss Jansons.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Well, Maazel can ruin things. I was thinking of Mariss Jansons.


Ah well in that case..... no cant think of any notable criticisms. :tiphat:


----------

